
stuckunstuck (twitter as gateway) - bootload
http://stuckunstuck.com/statuses/list
======
bootload
noticed it this morning from twitter, chris massina
(<http://twitter.com/factoryjoe).> In effect the site filters directed twitter
messages to two (N possible) categories. In this case "stuck" and "unstuck".
So you get 2 lists of messages by persons on what they are currently stuck
(stuck) on and not stuck on (unstuck).

HOW: Uses twitter to send information to a third party site. Categorises the
message you send to twitter to stuckunstuck by using 2 further twitter
accounts (stuck & unstuck accounts ~ <http://twitter.com/stuck> &
<http://twitter.com/unstuck)> and directs messages sent to these accounts to
the SUS site.

------
jaggederest
Yes, but why?

